# The New iPad (3) Case/Cover?



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend a case for The New iPad/ Don't want to be paying a fortune, the cheaper the better - as long as it's decent. Seems to be some cheap rubbish, but there is also some cheap very decent covers out there as I've found out with iphones.

Cheers guys! :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What about a Snugg? I posted a thread about it with no replies.

I need one with a stand in different posistions.

Have a look at Incipio. I had one for a Xoom.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Slightly expensive mate.

I purchased an iSkin for my iphone last year for £15. Now, I honestly *SWEAR*, the mate bought a cover from ebay for 99p delivered & it is IDENTICAL. I could not believe it.

I'm confident there are very good ipad covers out there for up to 1/10 that of the more expensive ones like you list. However as I said, there is also a lot of crap out there.

I was hoping someone had found the 99p version of my £15 iSkin - except for iPad of course. Thanks for the input!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

got to be the magnetic type , so cheap on the bay


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

We have a smart cover and it's great. For when we're on the move, the iluv case keeps it really well protected.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So your spending at least £400 but you dont want to spend £20 on a case?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

If its the same size as iPad 2 then can't recommend switcheasy portfolio case enough, SE are a great case supplier and always give you the kitchen sink with cases

Have got their rebel case for my iphone


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you use the Switcheasy case in different viewing positions?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt. said:


> So your spending at least £400 but you dont want to spend £20 on a case?


Have a read of my posts again. My point is that I spent £15 on a cover for my iPhone (I got that "cheap") but my mate purchased the IDENTICAL (in all but name) case on eBay for 99p delivered.

Now had I known that one case was £15 & an identical case was 99p, I would never had opted for the £15 version - would you?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think that any cases (other than the Apple Smart cover) fit the new iPad as it is slightly thicker.

I tried a couple of cases (incase ones) when i got mine and the camera holes etc didn't line up.

I have ordered this from Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Pr...4CJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332235339&sr=8-1

Not got it yet but the reviews seem to rate it highly.:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks pretty much like the Snugg - http://www.thesnugg.com/ipad-3-cases/snugg-ipad-3-case-cover-and-flip-stand-in-black-leather.aspx

I need one that has a stand to watch movies, but would prefer something more classy.


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a brand new blue apple smart cover that came with my iPad 3. I can't get on with it so it's back in its box. I might sell it if your still looking for one.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Does it have a stand? Protect the back?


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope it's the smart cover. I got another case from mobile fun because it did to cover the back. Have a look at the SD tablet ware on their website.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I've just bought a new iPad & went for the Snugg case from Amazon..










































Will be ok for what I want :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is your Snugg for the New iPad? http://www.thesnugg.com/ipad-3-cases...k-leather.aspx

Is there only 2 viewing angles?


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, the new iPad. I think there are only 2 options for using it as a stand, I've tried to show in the pics each orientation, Landscape mode only, not in Portrait mode :thumb:

Nice fit though, it's my first iPad & I think the case does the job well


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What do you think the angels are like for watching videos?

Imagine you on a plane.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll upload some pics tomorrow if I think on but it looks like my Tecknet one is a copy of that Snugg. 

I'm happy with the Tecknet one as I only paid £6 so can't grumble :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

wayne_w said:


> I've just bought a new iPad & went for the Snugg case from Amazon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word of warning, I've had a very similar case on my iPad one since I purchased it when the came out, it's yoobao case, and wasn't cheap. I took it out the case the other month to find the corners are dented a tiny bit, the are from where it's been dropped over the years, so just to warn you, that the corners are not well protected in cases like these, although they look nice. I think I'll opt for a clip in style one next time.


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure you can find a cheaper one, but eBay item number 220978438442 looks to have good corner protection.

Jordan


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

After quite a bit of searching I went for a thermoplastic polyurethane case on ebay, even got a screen protector included all for less than £5 delivered... I await with baited breath.

I'm confident the days of spending (imho) silly money on cases is long gone. My iPhone cover convinced me of that.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you sure it fits the 3 as it's a bit thicker?

It's up to you how much you spend, but for something that costs £400> i would of thought £20-£30 is nothing.

Nor would I use the supplied screen protector.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You need to be careful about what you get for the new iPad. Apple changed the polarity of the magnets so not all of the old covers work on the new iPad.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Itstek.com provide parts to refurbishment centres for providers and insurance companies and it's all well priced. Worth a look at as it's apples stuff at less than half the price most of it just not branded apple


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm more than happy with the Snugg case.

I'll agree with the previous comments about thinking twice about only spending little for protection on something that cost nearly £500!! 

On the Snugg also there is a velcro band to slip your hand through, so when you're surfing and you hold it in portrait mode it feels comfortable and secure :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Are you sure it fits the 3 as it's a bit thicker?
> 
> It's up to you how much you spend, but for something that costs £400> i would of thought £20-£30 is nothing.
> 
> Nor would I use the supplied screen protector.


If you mean my eBay item number, I'm not sure, I just used it for an example.

I also agree with the screen protector. I've had 1 protector on mine since I got it, (front and back) and it hasn't come off, pealed, or bubbled at all.... You buy cheap, you pay twice 

My screen protector for the iPad was about £20 I think... Front and back. And the case was £35.

Jordan

Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oo Itstek also trade through amazon and offer discount of 10% through Facebook. I've got my iPhone case from them and love it. And use the iPad 2 case and it's the same as apples. Worth a look at


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

jordanogrady said:


> If you mean my eBay item number, I'm not sure, I just used it for an example.
> 
> I also agree with the screen protector. I've had 1 protector on mine since I got it, (front and back) and it hasn't come off, pealed, or bubbled at all.... You buy cheap, you pay twice
> 
> ...


My post was to weemax.

I will only buy SGP screen protectors now.

Maggi, which case do you have for the iPad?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

This one

there's a discount code for 10% off somewhere too. Identical to apples so I'm told. And they provide all sorts of other repair bits to the repair companies


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you only have it in one viewing angle?

Do you have anything on the back?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

After a bit more research, this looks good - http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-Fit-Folio-Stand-Apple/dp/B007CKLCSK


----------

